# no hay muchos que estén / están (subjunctive/indicative)



## juanito23

Hola, compadres:

Si voy a una panadería donde venden panecillos es posible que le pregunte al gerente: ¿hay unos que estén bien quemaditos?, o simplemente, "busco unos cuantos que estén casi quemados".

Pero si veo lo que tiene, en ese caso ¿podría decirle "Veo que no hay muchos que *están* quemaditos"? (ya que veo lo que tiene)

Me hacen el favor de corregirme cualquier equivocación.

Un millón de gracias.

Juanito


----------



## Basenjigirl

juanito23 said:


> "Veo que no hay muchos que *están* quemaditos"? (ya que veo lo que tiene)



El indicativo, definitivamente, es correcto en esta frase.


----------



## Valtiel

juanito23 said:


> Hola, compadres:
> 
> Si voy a una panadería donde venden panecillos es posible que le pregunte al gerente: ¿Hay algunos panecillos que estén bien hechos?, o simplemente, "Busco unos cuantos panecillos que estén casi quemados".
> 
> Pero si veo lo que tiene, en ese caso ¿podría decirle "Veo que no hay muchos que *estén bien hechos*"? (ya que veo lo que tiene)
> 
> Haced el favor de corregirme cualquier equivocación.
> 
> Un millón de gracias.
> 
> Juanito


 


Lo que he cambiado (marcado en azul) yo lo pondría así, pero no es que esté mal del todo. Podrías utilizar _estén_ o _están_ dependiendo de la construcción de la frase. En este caso, creo que queda mucho mejor _estén_.

Saludos.


----------



## Basenjigirl

Valtiel said:


> En este caso, creo que queda mucho mejor _estén_.



¿Por qué?


----------



## Valtiel

Basenjigirl said:


> ¿Por qué?


 

Como ya dije, es mi opinión (personal), pero se pueden utilizar ambos tiempos indistintamente (en esa oración). Es mucho más natural.


----------



## Tacherie

Coincido con poner el subjuntivo en este caso, "estén" es lo correcto.

Sería diferente si la negación estuviera en otra parte de la oración o sin el verbo "haber":

Veo que *no* hay muchos que *estén* quemaditos.
Veo que muchos *no* *están* quemaditos.

Arriesgo una explicación, pero es solo una teoría a no ser tomada por explicación totalmente válida:
 En la primera frase el que habla parece estar dando una opinión, una observación estimativa (el número incluso es indefinido, por eso se usa el vero "hay" [impersonal]). En la segunda, lo marca como un hecho objetivo.

Espero que los ayude


----------



## aleCcowaN

1) Veo que hay muchos que no están quemaditos.
2) Veo que no hay muchos que estén quemaditos.
3) No veo que haya muchos que estén quemaditos.
4) No veo si hay muchos que están quemaditos.

Disección:
1) 2) porque lo veo, porque no lo veo, ... _nope_

2) Veo que no hay muchos quemaditos

Se puede decir sin el verbo estar. El verboide (quemadito) alcanza por sí solo para expresar la idea. Por lo tanto el verbo estar no aporta ninguna información esencial, y sólo presenta con más claridad la información ya implícita en el verboide. El verbo estar no "actúa". Por eso:

Veo que no hay muchos que estén quemaditos

Sin embargo, puede ser que la otra persona no conozca nuestras intenciones -amar u odiar los quemaditos- y puede ser que nuestro deseo sea informar eso en la misma frase. Por eso no hay ningún daño si usamos indicativo para introducir y hacer hincapié en esa información nueva para quien nos oye -que lo "quemadito" es relevante para nosotros-:

Veo que no hay muchos que están quemaditos.

Pero estas frases muchas veces suenan a dichas por una persona que habla sola. En general se usa el subjuntivo porque el verbo estar no "actúa" con independencia de si la información necesita ser especialmente enfatizada o declarada por primera vez (eventualmente indicativo con estos últimos fines)

1) Veo que hay muchos no-quemaditos

Este es el intento de presentar la frase de la misma manera que la anterior. El intento es forzado y casi antinatural, porque "no-quemaditos" no es una buena forma de describir las cualidades que se buscan. Si queremos ser claros debemos declarar esas cualidades. Por lo tanto el verbo estar actúa pues declara y define la cualidad que buscamos por oposición a quemaditos. Por eso:

Veo que hay muchos que no están quemaditos.

Esta frase se opone al uso del subjuntivo porque suena como una declaración abortada (hay muchos que no estén quemaditos -¡¿?!)

3)y 4) A modo de ejemplo de cómo las cosas se confunden muy rápido con el subjuntivo. Las escribo para explorar los límites de la construcción que analizamos.

4)a) No veo si hay muchos que están quemaditos.
b) No veo si hay muchos que no están quemaditos.
c) No veo si hay muchos que no estén quemaditos.

Simplemente, a) afirma que no veo (declaración) y cuál es la característica que busco y no veo (declaración). Entre b) y c) la más elegida es c), sin embargo es "casi" tan declarativa como la "b". Algunos opinarán rápidamente que no es así, pero:

No veo si hay muchos no-quemaditos

y volvemos a necesitar una declaración. Simplemente no hay daño en introducir allí un subjuntivo. De hecho hace más fluido el discurso, porque separa los verbos que están actuando (ver, haber) del que simplemente se usa para declarar la condición que queremos ver. De hecho, el subjuntivo es una respuesta casi automática a la cláusula introducida por "que".

3) No veo que haya muchos que estén quemaditos

_Wow!_ Hubiera sido mejor callar. En este caso, ofrecido aquí por contraste, hay una imagen mental que no veo reflejada en la realidad (no veo aquello que busco o que tengo como idea preconcebida). Pero en este caso:

No veo que haya muchos que no estén quemaditos.

Volvemos a quemaditos/no-quemaditos ¿Por qué subjuntivo con los no-quemaditos? Bueno, en este caso hay poco daño si usamos el indicativo para declarar:

No veo que haya muchos que no están quemaditos.

Pero "están" le hace competencia a "haya", por ponerlo de algún modo. A partir de "haya" la frase ya compara una realidad con una idea mental por lo que el subjuntivo cumple la función de quitar énfasis a una declaración que de otro modo capturaría demasiado nuestra atención.

Finalmente, yo no digo que todo esto sea forzosamente así, pero detrás del subjuntivo hay muchas menos emociones y dudas de lo que parece y mucho más paralaje, destrucción de la capacidad de actuar, graduación del énfasis, etc.


----------



## Bocha

Hola juanito:

En conclusión puedes usar *quemaditos* o *bien hechos*.

Y puedes usar *estén* o *están*, y también puedes *omitir el verbo estar*. 
Es uno de los casos en que lo digas como lo digas no te equivocas.

PS. Yo siempre que voy a comprar medialunas a la panadería pido las más quemaditas.


----------



## xnavar

Hola,
Tras los verbos de opinión y percepción *en su forma negativa*, se usa subjuntivo (no creer, pensar, ver...):
Veo que *no* hay muchos que estén quemaditos, que es lo mismo que* no* veo muchos que estén quemaditos.
En cambio: veo que hay muchos que *están* poco hechos.
Saludos


----------



## Tacherie

Bocha said:


> Hola juanito:
> 
> Es uno de los casos en que lo digas como lo digas no te equivocas.



No quiero ser molesta, pero ¿de verdad esto te suena a español?

Veo que no hay muchos que están quemaditos ...???

Hace mucho que vi esto del subjuntivo en la facultad, y no tengo a mano las explicaciones ahora, pero estoy segura de que las contrucciones correctas serían estas:

Veo que no hay muchos que estén quemaditos
Veo que hay muchos que no están quemaditos

---------------------------
Edit: Gracias Xnavar por la regla


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Coincido plenamente con Xnavar. Para matizar la regla que nos da, extraigo un texto de _Los tiempos verbales_ (Susana Rodríguez-Vida, Octaedro, Barcelona, 2000):

*"Declaraciones sobre la realidad de un hecho:*

*. Que implican un juicio personal o una percepción:*
Juicio afirmativo: se expresa en *indicativo*
_Cree que nadie lo sabe_
_Imagina que no hay peligro_
_Oye que alguien habla_
_Ve que no se mueve_

Juicio negativo: se expresa habitualmente en *subjuntivo*, salvo que el hablante *no* coincida con el sujeto principal y considere *seguro* el hecho, en cuyo caso se emplea el *indicativo*.

a) Hecho inseguro para el hablante: subjuntivo
_No cree que alguien lo sepa_
_No oye que hable nadie_
_No ve que se mueva_

b) Hecho seguro para el hablante: indicativo
_No cree que he sido yo_
_No oye que hablamos_
_No ve que me he movido"_

Sin duda la frase que aquí analizamos se encuadra en los juicios negativos, caso a), o sea, subjuntivo.


----------



## juanito23

Bocha said:


> Hola juanito:
> 
> En conclusión puedes usar *quemaditos* o *bien hechos*.
> 
> Y puedes usar *estén* o *están*, y también puedes *omitir el verbo estar*.
> Es uno de los casos en que lo digas como lo digas no te equivocas.
> 
> PS. Yo siempre que voy a comprar medialunas a la panadería pido las más quemaditas.


 

Muchísimas gracias (y yo también pido las más quemaditas


----------



## xnavar

Pero no olvides que, según las reglas que te hemos transcrito, la siguiente afirmación NO sería correcta:

_*Es uno de los casos en que lo digas como lo digas no te equivocas.
*_
Saludos


----------



## juanito23

MarieSuzanne said:


> Coincido plenamente con Xnavar. Para matizar la regla que nos da, extraigo un texto de _Los tiempos verbales_ (Susana Rodríguez-Vida, Octaedro, Barcelona, 2000):
> 
> *"Declaraciones sobre la realidad de un hecho:*
> 
> *. Que implican un juicio personal o una percepción:*
> Juicio afirmativo: se expresa en *indicativo*
> _Cree que nadie lo sabe_
> _Imagina que no hay peligro_
> _Oye que alguien habla_
> _Ve que no se mueve_
> 
> Juicio negativo: se expresa habitualmente en *subjuntivo*, salvo que el hablante *no* coincida con el sujeto principal y considere *seguro* el hecho, en cuyo caso se emplea el *indicativo*.
> 
> a) Hecho inseguro para el hablante: subjuntivo
> _No cree que alguien lo sepa_
> _No oye que hable nadie_
> _No ve que se mueva_
> 
> b) Hecho seguro para el hablante: indicativo
> _No cree que he sido yo_
> _No oye que hablamos_
> _No ve que me he movido"_
> 
> Sin duda la frase que aquí analizamos se encuadra en los juicios negativos, caso a), o sea, subjuntivo.


 

¿Hay una regla así disponible aquí en el internet?  Quisiera familiarizarme más con esta distinción entre los hechos 'seguros' e 'inseguros' en el caso de un juicio negativo.  Parece bastante claro aquí en los ejemplos que diste, pero quisiera estar seguro de que lo aplico correctamente al hablar.

Gracias   

P.S.  (o, ¿es más correcto decir: :"Quiero estar seguro de aplicarlo correctamente al hablar"?).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ambas formas son igualmente correctas. Y, lamentablemente, no conozco ningún sitio en Internet. Sólo te puedo recomendar el libro citado, que es el más completo y claro que conozco sobre el uso de los tiempos verbales.


----------



## juanito23

Muchas gracias (muy amable).

Y gracias a todos por su ayuda y su tiempo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

La pregunta de este hilo no pasa por hechos sobre los que emite juicio o sobre los que se juzga su veracidad, o sobre los que se hace una estimación. Por lo tanto todas las "reglas" citadas que apuntan a esto nos alejan de la pregunta, más allá de que se puede discutir sobre su validez.

Para tranquilidad de juanito23, el castellano no funciona así, pues al hacer la clase de preguntas o afirmaciones por las que él indaga (preguntar por o pedir bollos, medialunas, _croissants_ o _baguettes_ bien quemaditas) la gente del mundo real le contesta y no hace ninguna especulación acerca de la veracidad del hecho en la mente del hablante. Tampoco la gente confunde "no ver que" con "ver que no".

Lo preguntado en este hilo incluye lo siguiente:

1) ¿hay unos que estén bien quemaditos?

juanito23, si preguntas es porque no los ves y no sabes si los hay. "Estar bien quemadito" corresponde a la idea en tu cabeza sobre lo que te apetece comprar en este momento. Están bien quemaditos en tu mente y tu pregunta se dirige a averiguar si en la realidad de esa tahona existe ahora un producto que coincida con esa imagen mental. Por eso, y sólo por eso, el subjuntivo.

Llega el momento en que todo estudiante de castellano tiene que comprender el subjuntivo por esa vía, pues hay una media docena de atributos así que gobiernan la aparición del subjuntivo. Esa vía es la que usamos todos los hablantes para aprenderlo, por eso un niño de 6 años con un CI de 85 lo domina mientras que un estudiante de postgrado extranjero y de 26 años con un CI de 150 lo patina.

2) Veo que no hay muchos que estén quemaditos (o que están quemaditos).

Ya contesté específicamente esto en mi post anterior (por qué se prefiere una y por qué la otra forma es tolerable).

Pero merece una aclaración especial porque se están confundiendo "reglas", pues la negación de ideas y percepciones se refiere a la ausencia de imágenes mentales, y a una imagen mental en la que existe una ausencia. Así:

Creo que existe / No creo que exista (esa idea está/no está en mi mente)
Me parece que hace mal / No me parece que haga mal (ídem)
Veo que se acerca un barco por estribor / No veo que se acerque un barco por estribor (ver, veo, pero no existe en mi corteza occipital ninguna representación que pueda ser reconocida como un barco ---> no se trata de una opinión)

A estos casos, y no a los de este hilo, les corresponde la regla mencionada en un mensaje anterior. Por el contrario, y ahora sí en relación específica con lo dicho en el mensaje de apertura de este hilo:

No veo que se acerque un barco por estribor / Veo que no se acerca ningún barco por estribor (se intenta percibir algo y no se lo logra -subjuntivo- frente a se percibe la ausencia de algo--->veo que no; la imagen perceptual no contiene ese elemento ---> se usa el indicativo)

De hecho:

*Veo que no se acerque ningún barco por estribor

es agramatical. Todo el mundo la corrige a "Vea" o "acerca", una de los dos, para darle algún sentido a la frase.

3) Busco unos cuantos que estén casi quemados

La razón del subjuntivo es la misma que la de 1): comunicar la imagen mental que el producto buscado debe cumplir. De hecho no tiene importancia si los hay o no, si los estás viendo o no, si están delante de ti o no. Incluso puedes decir:

"Busco unos cuantos que estén casi quemaditos, como aquéllos que están en esa bandeja en aquel exhibidor y que observé recién mientras Ud. atendía a otro cliente."

Como verás, si tu idea fuera adquirir los quemaditos de aquel anaquel, dirías "quiero esos que están casi quemaditos y que se encuentran allá". Pero si tu intención es decribir la idea que tienes en mente acerca de lo que es apetecible para ti, entonces usarás subjuntivo porque estás describiendo una idea mental propia y no algo concreto que se encuentre presente o escondido en las proximidades.


----------



## juanito23

aleCcowaN said:


> La pregunta de este hilo no pasa por hechos sobre los que emite juicio o sobre los que se juzga su veracidad, o sobre los que se hace una estimación. Por lo tanto todas las "reglas" citadas que apuntan a esto nos alejan de la pregunta, más allá de que se puede discutir sobre su validez.
> 
> Para tranquilidad de juanito23, el castellano no funciona así, pues al hacer la clase de preguntas o afirmaciones por las que él indaga (preguntar por o pedir bollos, medialunas, _croissants_ o _baguettes_ bien quemaditas) la gente del mundo real le contesta y no hace ninguna especulación acerca de la veracidad del hecho en la mente del hablante. Tampoco la gente confunde "no ver que" con "ver que no".
> 
> Lo preguntado en este hilo incluye lo siguiente:
> 
> 1) ¿hay unos que estén bien quemaditos?
> 
> juanito23, si preguntas es porque no los ves y no sabes si los hay. "Estar bien quemadito" corresponde a la idea en tu cabeza sobre lo que te apetece comprar en este momento. Están bien quemaditos en tu mente y tu pregunta se dirige a averiguar si en la realidad de esa tahona existe ahora un producto que coincida con esa imagen mental. Por eso, y sólo por eso, el subjuntivo.
> 
> Llega el momento en que todo estudiante de castellano tiene que comprender el subjuntivo por esa vía, pues hay una media docena de atributos así que gobiernan la aparición del subjuntivo. Esa vía es la que usamos todos los hablantes para aprenderlo, por eso un niño de 6 años con un CI de 85 lo domina mientras que un estudiante de postgrado extranjero y de 26 años con un CI de 150 lo patina.
> 
> 2) Veo que no hay muchos que estén quemaditos (o que están quemaditos).
> 
> Ya contesté específicamente esto en mi post anterior (por qué se prefiere una y por qué la otra forma es tolerable).
> 
> Pero merece una aclaración especial porque se están confundiendo "reglas", pues la negación de ideas y percepciones se refiere a la ausencia de imágenes mentales, y a una imagen mental en la que existe una ausencia. Así:
> 
> Creo que existe / No creo que exista (esa idea está/no está en mi mente)
> Me parece que hace mal / No me parece que haga mal (ídem)
> Veo que se acerca un barco por estribor / No veo que se acerque un barco por estribor (ver, veo, pero no existe en mi corteza occipital ninguna representación que pueda ser reconocida como un barco ---> no se trata de una opinión)
> 
> A estos casos, y no a los de este hilo, les corresponde la regla mencionada en un mensaje anterior. Por el contrario, y ahora sí en relación específica con lo dicho en el mensaje de apertura de este hilo:
> 
> No veo que se acerque un barco por estribor / Veo que no se acerca ningún barco por estribor (se intenta percibir algo y no se lo logra -subjuntivo- frente a se percibe la ausencia de algo--->veo que no; la imagen perceptual no contiene ese elemento ---> se usa el indicativo)
> 
> De hecho:
> 
> *Veo que no se acerque ningún barco por estribor
> 
> es agramatical. Todo el mundo la corrige a "Vea" o "acerca", una de los dos, para darle algún sentido a la frase.
> 
> 3) Busco unos cuantos que estén casi quemados
> 
> La razón del subjuntivo es la misma que la de 1): comunicar la imagen mental que el producto buscado debe cumplir. De hecho no tiene importancia si los hay o no, si los estás viendo o no, si están delante de ti o no. Incluso puedes decir:
> 
> "Busco unos cuantos que estén casi quemaditos, como aquéllos que están en esa bandeja en aquel exhibidor y que observé recién mientras Ud. atendía a otro cliente."
> 
> Como verás, si tu idea fuera adquirir los quemaditos de aquel anaquel, dirías "quiero esos que están casi quemaditos y que se encuentran allá". Pero si tu intención es decribir la idea que tienes en mente acerca de lo que es apetecible para ti, entonces usarás subjuntivo porque estás describiendo una idea mental propia y no algo concreto que se encuentre presente o escondido en las proximidades.


 

Tu explicación está muy clara, y ayuda muchísimo.  Es que yo simplemente me puse a pensar en lo que ofreció MarieSuzanne referente al libro del que compartió esa regla.  Vi que, usando las mismas construcciones, existía la posibilidad de utilizar el indicativo o el subjuntivo.

Ahora, lo que compartiste ayuda con eso también.  Es que a veces me confundo un poco con estas construcciones que permiten subjuntivo e indicativo.

Pero, mirando esos ejemplos de esa gramática, creo que veo la diferencia.  Normalmente cuando un estudiante se pone a aprender el subjuntivo, aprende las reglas más básicas, y eso sí ayuda bastante.

Pero con frecuencia no aprenden los puntos más finos...ni en la clase, ni del libro.  Creo que hace falta saber por qué hay que utlizar el uno o el otro.

Hay otro hilo aquí discutiendo el uso de "antes que" en vez de "antes de", ante el infinitvo si es cuestión de "preferencia".  Esto no lo he visto en ninguna gramática.

Pero, con respecto a esa regla que compartió MarieSuzanne...yo sólo quería estar seguro de que podía aplicarla correctamente al tratar de expresar estas ideas. 

Muchas gracia por tu ayuda.  La aprecio mucho.

Bendición.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Es un gusto responderte, juanito23, porque haces las preguntas con bastante claridad y eso en muy importante en temas como el subjuntivo donde podemos andarnos por las ramas.

Mi consejo personal para que aprendas el subjuntivo es que aceptes todas esas reglas que se te van presentando -que llegarán a ser cientos- y que trates de memorizarlas y aplicarlas, pero que siempre pienses "¡caramba! en realidad es más fácil", porque así lo es, y busques es tu mente algo menos "lógico y detallado" que le de sentido a varias "reglas" al mismo tiempo.

El problema de las pocas y verdaderas reglas del subjuntivo es que somos todos demasiado adultos como para expresarnos de la manera adecuada. La racionalización está bien para quienes escriben libros de gramática pero no para quienes simplemente se deben desempeñar bien en una lengua. Sin embargo, gramáticas es lo que hay, así que hay que persistir en la búsqueda de lo esencial que se esconde debajo y que se expresa en general sin palabras.

Saludos


----------



## juanito23

aleCcowaN said:


> Es un gusto responderte, juanito23, porque haces las preguntas con bastante claridad y eso en muy importante en temas como el subjuntivo donde podemos andarnos por las ramas.
> 
> Mi consejo personal para que aprendas el subjuntivo es que aceptes todas esas reglas que se te van presentando -que llegarán a ser cientos- y que trates de memorizarlas y aplicarlas, pero que siempre pienses "¡caramba! en realidad es más fácil", porque así lo es, y busques es tu mente algo menos "lógico y detallado" que le de sentido a varias "reglas" al mismo tiempo.
> 
> El problema de las pocas y verdaderas reglas del subjuntivo es que somos todos demasiado adultos como para expresarnos de la manera adecuada. La racionalización está bien para quienes escriben libros de gramática pero no para quienes simplemente se deben desempeñar bien en una lengua. Sin embargo, gramáticas es lo que hay, así que hay que persistir en la búsqueda de lo esencial que se esconde debajo y que se expresa en general sin palabras.
> 
> Saludos


 

Gracias por todo.  El gusto ha sido mío.


----------



## arskeeter

Hello everyone, I need some feedback. I teach both native and non native Spanish speakers and this week's topic deals with standard vs. non standard forms of Spanish. Traditionally, I have taught non-native speakers who have viewed forms of "haber" such as "haiga" as ungrammatical and flat out incorrect. However if this is ungrammatical, why is it that a very large community of native speakers choose to use this form of haber, regardless of whether they are familiar with the rules for standard Spanish. The lesson I teach incorporates not only standard grammatical rules but also an understanding of the diversity that exists within the Spanish language. Personally, I think it is important to recognize non- standard forms of Spanish and discuss the "why" behind their conventional use. I have taught non native students in the past who have expressed various opinions about non standard forms of spanish and speakers utilizing such forms. Comments like, Well it's INCORRECT or YOU CAN'T SAY THAT has allowed such students to compare themselves with generational Spanish speakers, who have used various non- standard forms of Spanish ,and concluded that the form of Spanish taught in the classroom is the only true way of speaking the language. Unfortunately, some of them sound quite arrogant. What do you educators think? What about incorporating linguistic tolerance as part of a course in Spanish? I also have another question. Below I have written 3 different sentences and I would like to know the following: 

1) Would you consider them well formed grammatical sentences
2) How would you translate the sentences into English 
3)Do the sentences pertain to a standard or non standard form of Spanish? If you consider them non- standard why have native speakers conventionalized such forms?
4) Do you think that linguistic interference plays a role in the use of a non standard form of Spanish

Se sintieron triste que su amiga haya estado enferma
Se sintieron triste que su amiga hubiera estado enferma
Se sienten triste que su amiga esté enferma


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

juanito23 said:


> Hola, compadres:
> 
> Si voy a una panadería donde venden panecillos es posible que le pregunte al gerente: ¿hay unos que estén bien quemaditos?, o simplemente, "busco unos cuantos que estén casi quemados".
> 
> Pero si veo lo que tiene, en ese caso ¿podría decirle "Veo que no hay muchos que *están* quemaditos"? (ya que veo lo que tiene)
> 
> Me hacen el favor de corregirme cualquier equivocación.
> 
> Un millón de gracias.
> 
> Juanito


 
Yo lo veo todo correcto excepto que, personalmente, utilizaría: Tiene/es unos......


----------



## flljob

Se sintieron tristes de que su amiga haya estado enferma.
Se sintieron tristes de que su amiga hubiera estado enferma.
Se sienten tristes de que su amiga esté enferma.

Es un español estándar.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Veo que no hay muchos que *estén* quemaditos.
Veo que hay muchos que no están quemaditos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

arskeeter said:


> 1) Would you consider them well formed grammatical sentences
> 2) How would you translate the sentences into English
> 3)Do the sentences pertain to a standard or non standard form of Spanish? If you consider them non- standard why have native speakers conventionalized such forms?
> 4) Do you think that linguistic interference plays a role in the use of a non standard form of Spanish
> 
> Se sintieron triste que su amiga haya estado enferma
> Se sintieron triste que su amiga hubiera estado enferma
> Se sienten triste que su amiga esté enferma


Yo entiendo las tres frases "corrigiéndolas" al castellano estándar, redactadas tal como Flljob las puso.

Con respecto a "...sintieron triste que...", la coordinación del número me parece una característica muy fuerte del castellano en la mayoría de sus formas y registros, aunque la omisión del "de" delante del "que" me parece un poco más común, aunque queísmo de todos modos. Con respecto a las formas verbales, son todas válidas en sus contextos temporales correspondientes y quizá el problema sea los casos en que se confunden unas con otras.

Frases como la segunda las he leído de hispanohablantes nativos de Arizona y Nuevo México y cosas así he escuchado cuando nos enteramos que debido al Katrina habían evacuado decenas de miles de descendientes de canarios afincados en el delta del Mississippi hace más de dos siglos. En esos casos hay un estilo un poco ... pongámoslo como arcaizante, junto con una influencia importante del inglés, además de desarrollos locales.


----------



## chicanul

Hi Juanito,

I understand your confusion. I grew up around a coarse Spanish in Southern California, and I still had to learn proper uses of the subjunctive. Take heart in knowing that it is, indeed, possible to develop your understanding of the subjunctive to the point of mastering it.


----------



## chicanul

arskeeter said:


> Hello everyone, I need some feedback. I teach both native and non native Spanish speakers and this week's topic deals with standard vs. non standard forms of Spanish. Traditionally, I have taught non-native speakers who have viewed forms of "haber" such as "haiga" as ungrammatical and flat out incorrect. However if this is ungrammatical, why is it that a very large community of native speakers choose to use this form of haber, regardless of whether they are familiar with the rules for standard Spanish. The lesson I teach incorporates not only standard grammatical rules but also an understanding of the diversity that exists within the Spanish language. Personally, I think it is important to recognize non- standard forms of Spanish and discuss the "why" behind their conventional use. I have taught non native students in the past who have expressed various opinions about non standard forms of spanish and speakers utilizing such forms. Comments like, Well it's INCORRECT or YOU CAN'T SAY THAT has allowed such students to compare themselves with generational Spanish speakers, who have used various non- standard forms of Spanish ,and concluded that the form of Spanish taught in the classroom is the only true way of speaking the language. Unfortunately, some of them sound quite arrogant. What do you educators think? What about incorporating linguistic tolerance as part of a course in Spanish? I also have another question. Below I have written 3 different sentences and I would like to know the following:
> 
> 1) Would you consider them well formed grammatical sentences
> 2) How would you translate the sentences into English
> 3)Do the sentences pertain to a standard or non standard form of Spanish? If you consider them non- standard why have native speakers conventionalized such forms?
> 4) Do you think that linguistic interference plays a role in the use of a non standard form of Spanish
> 
> Se sintieron triste que su amiga haya estado enferma
> Se sintieron triste que su amiga hubiera estado enferma
> Se sienten triste que su amiga esté enferma


 

It would be very nice to incorporate some form of linguistic tolerance into standard curriculums. Unfortunately, it takes a large outcry to make such a deviation to the "standard".

As a Mexican who grew up in the US, I've noticed these perhaps "deviations" in Mexican Spanish...

"haiga", which I think is common not just to Mexican Spanish...

"Llámame si _tengas _tiempo." Many speakers use the subjunctive after "si" in future references...

"Hace tiempo que no lo _veo." _I think grammarians prefer the past tense...

"ándale...."....suffixing "le" to imperative forms...

Just interesting to note these...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Chicanul, "Hace tiempo que no lo veo" es correctísimo. A lo sumo podrías decir "Hace tiempo que no lo he visto", pero ambas formas son correctas.


----------



## chicanul

Hmmm...interesante....¿Y qué tal: "Hace un año que dejo de fumar"???


----------



## chicanul

I just read in A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish that there is alot of regional variation here....so, good to take into account...


----------



## Peterrobertini7

juanito23 said:


> Hola, compadres:
> 
> Si voy a una panadería donde venden panecillos es posible que le pregunte al gerente: ¿hay unos que estén bien quemaditos?, o simplemente, "busco unos cuantos que estén casi quemados".
> 
> Pero si veo lo que tiene, en ese caso ¿podría decirle "Veo que no hay muchos que *están* quemaditos"? (ya que veo lo que tiene)
> 
> Me hacen el favor de corregirme cualquier equivocación.
> 
> Un millón de gracias.
> 
> Juanito



busco unos panecillos que estén bien horneados. ( subjuntivo si no hay certeza que los tengan).

VEO ( verbo de los sentidos) que no hay muchos que están bien horneados.  ( no hay dudas).


----------



## flljob

Peterrobertini7 said:


> busco unos panecillos que estén bien horneados. ( subjuntivo si no hay certeza que los tengan).
> 
> VEO ( verbo de los sentidos) que no hay muchos que están estén bien horneados. ( no hay dudas).


 
Recuerda que el uso del subjuntivo no solo depende de que estés seguro de lo que afirmas. También depende de la sintaxis, y este es el caso.

Puedes decir:
Veo que hay muchos que no están bien horneados.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

flljob said:


> Recuerda que el uso del subjuntivo no solo depende de que estés seguro de lo que afirmas. También depende de la sintaxis, y este es el caso.
> 
> Puedes decir:
> Veo que hay muchos que no están bien horneados.



*Aunque esa es una norma*, Gili y Gaya en su texto de sintaxis Española afirma que la negación o afirmación (certidumbre) exigen el verbo subordinado en indicativo :
Sé que no vuelve
Sé que vuelve
creo que no vuelve (vuelva)
No creo que vuelva (vuelve)

La percepción sensible, es muy distinta a la percepción intelectual. En condiciones normales los sentidos nos dan información cierta y real.


----------

